# Knitted Lace Scarf--The Cross of Christ Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This scarf is beautiful in its simplicity. The cross is representative of the loving sacrifice of Jesus. It works great for Easter, a nice scarf for church, a scarf for your minister, or a prayer scarf! The cross is knitted in a lacy effect that is really not hard! This scarf is worked in fingering weight yarn, and features a lovely border to begin with! There are charts as well as written instructions!

You can find this pattern for purchase for $3.99, in these places: Ravelry, Craftsy, and Etsy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-cross-of-christ-lace-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/126798635/the-cross-of-christ-lace-scarf?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I get so excited when I see that you have posted. Your scarves are just gorgeous to look at and your photographs are wonderful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much! Its exciting to see your designs too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a beautiful design


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Another winner!!!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am currently making this scarf and find it easy to follow and make. I am on repeat 4 of the first half and it is coming our beautifully.

Linda


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I am currently making this scarf and find it easy to follow and make. I am on repeat 4 of the first half and it is coming our beautifully.
> 
> Linda


OH, I would so love it if you will post pictures when it is done!!! Please!!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

will do


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely scarf.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful pattern,beautiful workmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I love it. It's the first scarf pattern thay I have wanted to do this year. I will get lots of comments in church. Pity I did not bring fingering weight yarn with me here.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely! I was just thinking that pattern would make a fabulous prayer shawl as well. Just make it wider with multipl repeats. Gorgeous!


----------



## txbrwneyegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you! Very beautiful scarf!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------

